# Thailand



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Off to Bangkok, Chang mai, Cha_am and singopore at the weekend, anyone been there? and where should I focus on. Apart from the 10 dollars sucky f**ky stuff , dont think i'll get that for the misses 8)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Went to Bangkok 9 years ago. Good restaurant (if it's still there) called Cabbages and Condoms just off the main street. Went to another good'un called Lemon Grass.

Don't trust the street maps, what appears to be 100 yards is invariably 3 miles so get a Tuk Tuk.

Beware of Tuk Tuk riders who pretend they're out of petro then drop you off at a jewellery store while they go and get some. We were folled but didn't buy anything and the Tuk Tuk rider dropped us off in the middle of nowhere after as a punishment.

Careful when you're crossing the roads - suicidal.

Great transexual show I saw near a big hotel that I can't remember, you wouldn't know the difference.

Careful when you're crossing the roads - suicidal.

In Cha Am be careful walking late at night on the beach as there's some pretty frightening stray dogs around (hope this doesn't spoil it for you).

Careful when you're crossing the roads - suicidal.

I'm off to the pub, byeeeee!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Singapore is very clean and a very easy introduction to the East, there is nothing in particular I would recommend other than if you want to got there for just to see it, the Raffles hotel and the Long Bar. But if it's out of your way it's not really worth the trip.

You could go to Orchard Towers and the infamous Four Floors of Whores...as Singapore is one of the places where prostitution is legal. That's worth a visit if just for the experience.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Bangkok is excellent went in Nov and april last yr,you have to visit papong and goto the Radio shak,they have a thai Elvis and Tom Jones.
DVD's Â£2 and all ur shopping is around there also,as for the bars u have to visit the gogo bars flying darts,pingpong balls the lot ;D.its an eye opener!!
do the river cruise,shopping in the trade center,oh and Visit the jewlery factory,I bought earings,neclace,bracellet and two rings for 3k duty free sold the lot here for 5.5k


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I do a fantastic trick with a couple of matches, amazes everyone I show it to.
Don't know whether its in the same league as pingpong balls and flying darts though :-/.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Only 10 dollar big boy.....

Prefferred H.K.

Thailand is filthy ,,, There some amazing experiences in the right places.......

I can also do a trick with a lighted match and a tin of consumed baked beans... However you have to live singed bum fluff...


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Lisa,
Sure all the chaps can't wait till your next meet  I'll have a quick look at the ping pong ball tricks and give you some instructions when I get back


----------

